# Samsung GT S6102 firmware update



## rokey_4u (Jun 14, 2012)

Dear all 
Can we upgrade firmware version 2.3.6 to 2.3.7 (Android).... How?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Get Samaung Kies and check for update.


----------

